# This is Buster



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He was born to my doe Bella a couple of weeks ago. Single buckling but cute as a bug! I put Bella (saanen/boer X) on the milk stand yesterday for her first time and she was a natural! She did great! Thanks Tenacross for the great doe!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is a cutie! congratulations


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well isn't he handsome!!! I love it when the does are good at being milked.....I have a Nubian that is the devil!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Buster is a good looking boy, single or not! And I'm glad you like the doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's a cutie pie!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations he is a cutie!!


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

adorable little man !!!! and he already looks like he's up to something


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

He's a handsome fellow. Congratulations!


----------

